# I spend all my time playing video games



## I Lurk Life (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm always depressed and I try to cope with this by playing video games all day. But the problem is, I have a lot of homework and stuff to do. Most of my classes are already around the fourth chapter of the material and I haven't even cracked any of my textbooks open yet.

When I'm depressed, I feel like I have no energy and no motivation to do anything. I've tried forcing myself to get stuff done but it's like there's some mental block in my head that takes the wind out of my sails.

What can I do about this?


----------



## Niche (Dec 28, 2013)

I had the same experience before. I ended up dropping out of school, and spent one whole year to play video game at home almost everyday. After that, I felt boring to play any more game. Then after several years, I went to an university.

Video games actually saved my life. There was once time I felt so depressive that I wanted to end my life. However, I said to myself that if I really ended my life, then I could not play any video games, so no, I should live!


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

I kinda wish I had the motivation play video games again . I used to be so addicted . Now I'm just Meh .


----------



## Slaeth (Jan 30, 2014)

Why are you always depressed? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Captainmycaptain (Sep 23, 2012)

I have a solution for you. Take the video game console out to the dumpster and throw it in.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

DRUGSAREnotGOOD said:


> I have a solution for you. Take the video game console out to the dumpster and throw it in.


At least have him sell it if he's going to go to that extreme of getting rid of it.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

I used to do this until I sold my Xbox. Now I have PS3 but I don't play too much.


----------



## I Lurk Life (Oct 9, 2013)

Slaeth said:


> Why are you always depressed? If you don't mind me asking.


I'm a huge loser and I have the worst luck. People always give me signals that they don't want to have anything to do with me. Sometimes people even talk crap about me out loud, and in front of me, and I don't see anyone sticking up for me. One of the reasons this stings so much is because I have a messed up relationship with my parents and I've also never made a single friend in my life. So all I've come to know about other people are that they're going to treat me badly because of some dumb crap.

Also, everything seems to go wrong for me. I get stuff like: people scratching my car in the parking lot, randomly finding myself in heavy traffic even when I go to school an hour early, pissing off teachers for asking them to clarify some things, not understanding the material, etc.


----------



## Niche (Dec 28, 2013)

I Lurk Life said:


> I'm a huge loser and I have the worst luck. People always give me signals that they don't want to have anything to do with me. .....


*Autism, Asperger syndrome, *or* Personality Disorder.* You may check some information about these, though it is hard to diagnose adults to have these diseases. Usually, those diseases are accompanied with depression and anxiety.


----------



## TopDawgENT (Feb 4, 2014)

DeniseAfterAll said:


> I kinda wish I had the motivation play video games again . I used to be so addicted . Now I'm just Meh .


yea same here, i have really became indifferent to them in the last 6 months or so.. And its not like ive replaced them with doing something super productive either lol.


----------

